# ME PE Practice Exam 2001 and 2008



## heath014 (Mar 13, 2010)

Has anyone taken a practice exam or using them for study? I had a couple questions on the 2001 and 2008 sample exams.

Thanks!


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 17, 2010)

heath014 said:


> Has anyone taken a practice exam or using them for study? I had a couple questions on the 2001 and 2008 sample exams.
> Thanks!


I think most of us have taken these sample exams, as you can see in the various posts on the board. Post what your question is, and I'm sure someone here will be able to chime in.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 22, 2010)

I plan to take NCEES 2008 on Friday.

If I don't drown my sorrows with a case of beer, I'll post my thoughts.


----------



## Bman (Mar 22, 2010)

I plan on taking the 2008 practice exam on Friday as well. I'm pretty sure Joeysvee took both exams (2001 and 2008) before the October '09 exam and said there were quite a few of the same problems in the two.... I would say its still good practice though if you have them. I tried to find the 2001 exam and the only place I found it was on Amazon for about $175... I figured I'd pass at that price...


----------



## PassItFirst (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there an online ME PE NCEES practice exam? If so what is the link.


----------



## ChemORME (Apr 4, 2010)

PassItFirst said:


> Is there an online ME PE NCEES practice exam? If so what is the link.


Nothing online that I'm aware of - but you can buy the 2008 ME Practice exam direct from NCEES on their website. I ordered and received mine in about 3-4 days (this was about 2-3 weeks ago), the 2001 exam is only available used (amazon/ebay/etc.).

I wouldn't recommend paying crazy amounts for it - a lot of the 2001/2008 questions are similar. If you wait until after the April exam, the prices will come down (if you're studying for October). If you need something now - order the six minute solutions book for weak areas or your focus areas to boost what you need!

Good luck - only 11 days left! It's crunch time!


----------

